# Авиация > Работы на сайте www.airforce.ru >  С.Бурдин. Действительно ли МО РФ нужны БПЛА?

## Д.Срибный

Новая ворчалка Сергея Бурдина на тему "Действительно ли МО РФ нужны БПЛА? "
http://www.airforce.ru/uncle_bu/index.htm

----------


## AC

> Новая ворчалка Сергея Бурдина на тему "Действительно ли МО РФ нужны БПЛА? "
> http://www.airforce.ru/uncle_bu/index.htm


Читаем:

"...Во второй половине 80-х годов на вооружение полков БСР стали поступать комплексы ДПЛА «Крыло». Самолет представлял собой моноплан небольших размеров с *низко расположенным* прямым крылом...".

Но я как-то не решился бы назвать крыло "Крыла" низкорасположенным.
Фото раз:
http://www.take-off.ru/f/DPLA.jpg
Фото два:
http://www.missiles.ru/_foto/Ahtuba-2005/DSC00592.jpg
Надо как-то это...  :Smile: 

Предлагаю также:
1) Таки снабдить материал фото "Крыла", ибо в отличие от "Рейсов" и "Пчел" этот аппарат вообще мало знают.
2) Сопроводить материал следующей небезынтиресной статистикой:
Количество БПЛА в строю в СССР на момент его распада:
Ту-141 "Стриж" -- 29
Ту-143 "Рейс" -- 486
"Крыло" -- 144
"Пчела" -- 18
Источник: © Петр Бутовски. Журнал "Lotnictwo", №10 за 2005 г.

----------


## Chizh

Вообще статья интересная и выводы в определенной степени правильные.
Радует, что сейчас у военных просыпается понимание в необходимости использования современных БПЛА/ДПЛА.

Главное чтобы опять все это не погибло в межведомственном перепутье.

----------


## alexvolf

> Новая ворчалка Сергея Бурдина на тему "Действительно ли МО РФ нужны БПЛА? "
> http://www.airforce.ru/uncle_bu/index.htm


Поздний просмотр.Статья уважаемого Сергея Бурдина действительно актуальная,бьет в самое то.Увлекаясь разборками о м/размерных БПЛА забыли что есть уникальные разработки -готовый ответ на поставленный в соседней ветке вопрос.Кстати неплохо  было-бы осветить еще одну не очень яркую пересекающуюся тему-мишени для авиации и ПВО типа Ла-17  и т.д. в которые тоже мозги вставлены в прямом и переносном смысле...

----------


## AC

> Кстати неплохо  было-бы осветить еще одну не очень яркую пересекающуюся тему-мишени для авиации и ПВО типа Ла-17  и т.д. в которые тоже мозги вставлены в прямом и переносном смысле...


Так они и были тоже в варианте разведчика в том числе...

----------


## Геннадий

Ну вот, в конце 2010 г Российские ВВС подписали-таки контракт с Израилем на закупку большой партии БПЛА. История ответила на все вопросы. И на вопрос - нужны или нет. И на вопрос, насколько то, что производит российский (читай- советский) авиапром в этой нише конкурентноспособно и возможно к применению.

Дочка друга училась до 2009 г в МАИ. Сказала, что методички там выдают, напечатанные аж в 1981-м, а учат - 90-то летние дедушки. И что могут такие, так сказать, кадры, принести нового?

----------


## Nazar

> Ну вот, в конце 2010 г Российские ВВС подписали-таки контракт с Израилем на закупку большой партии БПЛА. История ответила на все вопросы. И на вопрос - нужны или нет. И на вопрос, насколько то, что производит российский (читай- советский) авиапром в этой нише конкурентноспособно и возможно к применению.
> 
> Дочка друга училась до 2009 г в МАИ. Сказала, что методички там выдают, напечатанные аж в 1981-м, а учат - 90-то летние дедушки. И что могут такие, так сказать, кадры, принести нового?


Не нужно сравнивать советский и россиянский авиапром, даже в этой нише.
Когда в СССР развивалась культура строения БПЛА, еврейский авиапром занимался тем, что "воровал" французкие самолеты, ставил на них американские двигатели и называл их гордым именем "Кфир" и то что с развалом СССР, зачахла не только отрасль БПЛА, но и практически весь ВПК, заслуга совсем других людей, а не 90 летних дедушек, которые пытались хоть что-то объяснить дочери вашего друга.
Кстати опять интересная тенденция, дочь друга сказала подруге, та пересказала еще кому-то и так далее....
Я то-же 13 лет назад учился в военном училище и у меня некотороые предметы преподавали 80-90 летние дедушки и методички выдавали еще более старые и ничего, кто хотел, тот то что нужно усвоил и сейчас нормально несет службу и выполняет поставленную перед ними задачу.
Так что не нужно юродствовать  и в очередной раз пытаться плюнуть в сторону своей бывшей родины с севера Северо-Американского континента.

----------


## Иваныч

Разве что, ворчунам,к сожалению.

----------


## Fighter

> Разве что, ворчунам,к сожалению.


Разведка-важнейший вид боевого обеспечения. По критерию времени и достоверности получения информации, эффективности/стоимости, а также возможности ударного реагирования БПЛА, несомнено объединяют, при наличии ударных функций, разведку и удар. Это будущее боя, операции. Если это только разведываельный ДПЛА, то в большинстве случаев, стоимость полученной им информации даже при потере ДПЛА, несравнима со соимостью информации , полученой с пилотируемого самолета разведчика.

----------


## Иваныч

> Разведка-важнейший вид боевого обеспечения. По критерию времени и достоверности получения информации, эффективности/стоимости, а также возможности ударного реагирования БПЛА, несомнено объединяют, при наличии ударных функций, разведку и удар. Это будущее боя, операции. Если это только разведываельный ДПЛА, то в большинстве случаев, стоимость полученной им информации даже при потере ДПЛА, несравнима со соимостью информации , полученой с пилотируемого самолета разведчика.


ВЫ  по-прежнему передаёте свой богатый опыт.Слово "ворчуны" я почерпнул из анонса статьи,"ворчалки",так  написал автор.Само название статьи,говорит скорее не о беспилотниках,хотя о них в ней написано много,а о отношение МО к данному вопросу.Лично я, не сколько не сомневаюсь в их полезности,я сомневаюсь,что отсутствие современных БПЛА заботит МО.Но коли вы отреагировали на мою реплику,то выскажу что я об этом думаю.Наверное первоначально надо говорить об организационной структуре,которая могла-бы взять на себя процесс организации по формированию частей вооруженных БПЛА.Считаю,что это должна первоначально быть отдельная структура.(специальные войска)Только после создания специальных войск,можно вести разговор,чем они должны быть вооружены.Любое совмещение,даже с ВВС нецелесообразно.У них и без БПЛА своих проблем хватает,и в полную силу этим вопросом заниматься не будут,хотя уверен,что понимание проблемы несомненно у них есть,но текучка,текучка.И только после формирования боеспособных частей,возможно их придавать другим видам ВС.
Разговоров о беспилотниках много,но пока этим все и ограничивается.
Хотя возможно это военная тайна,и я просто не в курсе.

----------


## PPV

> ... Предлагаю также:
> 1) Таки снабдить материал фото "Крыла", ибо в отличие от "Рейсов" и "Пчел" этот аппарат вообще мало знают.
> ... .


Присоединяюсь. К своему стыду только сейчас по вышеприведенной ссылке узнал тот самый пепелац, который в 1989 году видел в сборочных цехах серийного завода, и никто тогда  не мог мне внятно сказать, что же это такое...

----------


## U-N-C-L-E-BU

> Ну вот, в конце 2010 г Российские ВВС подписали-таки контракт с Израилем на закупку большой партии БПЛА. История ответила на все вопросы. И на вопрос - нужны или нет. И на вопрос, насколько то, что производит российский (читай- советский) авиапром в этой нише конкурентноспособно и возможно к применению.
> 
> Дочка друга училась до 2009 г в МАИ. Сказала, что методички там выдают, напечатанные аж в 1981-м, а учат - 90-то летние дедушки. И что могут такие, так сказать, кадры, принести нового?


К сожалению история так и не ответила на простой вопрос:" Кому нужны БАК (как сейчас модно называть БПЛА и иже с ними)?". Ну а то, что кое-чего купили у Ай-Я-Яй и кто-то немного заработал на этом, так для армии тут радость полагаю не велика. Если бы публично озвучили цепочку прохождения финансовых потоков по этой сделке, то боюсь у Вас энтузиазма убавилось бы...

А то, что в МАИ еще учат дедушки, так это же прекрасно. Вы ведь помните, что и Ньютон и Лейбниц и Бойль с Мариоттом и т.д. не в 60-е годы 20 века жили. Я вот боюсь того времени когда Юноши придут туда аэродинамику с техмехом читать...
А дедушек надо бояться не там, а в академии ГШ.

----------


## Геннадий

> Не нужно сравнивать советский и россиянский авиапром, даже в этой нише.
> Когда в СССР развивалась культура строения БПЛА, еврейский авиапром занимался тем, что "воровал" французкие самолеты, ставил на них американские двигатели и называл их гордым именем "Кфир" и то что с развалом СССР, зачахла не только отрасль БПЛА, но и практически весь ВПК, заслуга совсем других людей, а не 90 летних дедушек, которые пытались хоть что-то объяснить дочери вашего друга.
> Кстати опять интересная тенденция, дочь друга сказала подруге, та пересказала еще кому-то и так далее....
> Я то-же 13 лет назад учился в военном училище и у меня некотороые предметы преподавали 80-90 летние дедушки и методички выдавали еще более старые и ничего, кто хотел, тот то что нужно усвоил и сейчас нормально несет службу и выполняет поставленную перед ними задачу.
> Так что не нужно юродствовать  и в очередной раз пытаться плюнуть в сторону своей бывшей родины с севера Северо-Американского континента.


Уважаемый Назар,

Ну что же вы нарушаете базовые правила форума? Переходите на личности и юродствуете? 
Родина у меня одна - Россия. Какая была, та и остается. Бывшей Родина не бывает.  

Что касается дочки друга, то сказала она мне это про МАИ лично. Третьих пересказчиков не было.

Ну и про БПЛА. Технический шпионаж всегда был и всегда будет. Воровал и копироал не только Израиль. 
А вот что касается боевого применения БПЛА, то, имея что-то такое пару лет назад, да еще и понимая, как этим пользоваться, можно было потерять в Грузии меньше людей. Их жизни - много дороже металлолома.

Ну и последнее.
Чисто географический вопрос - а где по-вашему находится "север Северо-Американского континента" и как далеко он от юга? Посмотрю при случае у дочки на глобусе.

----------


## Avia M

прошло пять лет.История продолжается. Октябрь 2013.

----------


## U-N-C-L-E-BU

> прошло пять лет.История продолжается. Октябрь 2013.


И в какой сухопутной части интересно на вооружении стоит сей лайнер?
Вот два года назад академик Fighter справедливо сказал: "...Разведка-важнейший вид боевого обеспечения. По критерию времени и достоверности получения информации, эффективности/стоимости, а также возможности ударного реагирования БПЛА, несомнено объединяют, при наличии ударных функций, разведку и удар. Это будущее боя, операции...." В теории все так. Но вопрос кому этот "важнейший вид боевого обеспечения" таки нужен, мне кажется остается открытым. Интересно было бы услышать комбатов или как там сейчас подобные подразделения называются - знают ли они о том, что есть это чудо науки и техники. В чьих же интересах летает пепелац на фото? Боюсь не в интересах рядового мотострелкового взвода((((

----------


## Привод

> И в какой сухопутной части интересно на вооружении стоит сей лайнер?
> Вот два года назад академик Fighter справедливо сказал: "...Разведка-важнейший вид боевого обеспечения. По критерию времени и достоверности получения информации, эффективности/стоимости, а также возможности ударного реагирования БПЛА, несомнено объединяют, при наличии ударных функций, разведку и удар. Это будущее боя, операции...." В теории все так. Но вопрос кому этот "важнейший вид боевого обеспечения" таки нужен, мне кажется остается открытым. Интересно было бы услышать комбатов или как там сейчас подобные подразделения называются - знают ли они о том, что есть это чудо науки и техники. В чьих же интересах летает пепелац на фото? Боюсь не в интересах рядового мотострелкового взвода((((


*U-N-C-L-E-BU*, 
В мае 1986 года был на тактических мероприятиях в авиации и ЗРВ МО ПВО. Конкретно: 3 корпус ПВО, Ярославль. В полевой район выдвигался самоходный полк комплекса Волхов М6 ПС. Прятался от видовой разведки: ИСЗ-Р, самолетов ИАК. Маскировался со сменой позиций в соответствии с "омегами". Моделировалась боевая работа полка из засад на маршрутах вероятного налета. Комплекс хорошо спрятали, но неожиданностью послужил вылет (старт) БСР, буквально "просвистевшего" над одним из зрдн полка. В общем, не ожидали. В эфире успели вскрыть незначительные признаки, которые до полета БСР так и не классифицировали. Т.е. "прощелкали". Вывод по учениям: надо быть готовым ко всяким неожидонностям в боевой работе, включая и беспилотные самолеты-разведчики. Комбатом не был, но должность ЗОР части исполнял (радиоотряд Осназ)...далее в РЭБ.

----------


## U-N-C-L-E-BU

> *U-N-C-L-E-BU*, 
> В мае 1986 года был на тактических мероприятиях в авиации и ЗРВ МО ПВО. Конкретно: 3 корпус ПВО, Ярославль. В полевой район выдвигался самоходный полк комплекса Волхов М6 ПС. Прятался от видовой разведки: ИСЗ-Р, самолетов ИАК. Маскировался со сменой позиций в соответствии с "омегами". Моделировалась боевая работа полка из засад на маршрутах вероятного налета. Комплекс хорошо спрятали, но неожиданностью послужил вылет (старт) БСР, буквально "просвистевшего" над одним из зрдн полка. В общем, не ожидали. В эфире успели вскрыть незначительные признаки, которые до полета БСР так и не классифицировали. Т.е. "прощелкали". Вывод по учениям: надо быть готовым ко всяким неожидонностям в боевой работе, включая и беспилотные самолеты-разведчики. Комбатом не был, но должность ЗОР части исполнял (радиоотряд Осназ)...далее в РЭБ.


Вы видимо меня не поняли. Я не о временах СССР говорю. Эпизоды учебного применения БСР были. И когда-то я собирал материалы по БСР  для книги и готовил книгу Альфреда Матусевича к печати, даже Рейс своими руками чуть-чуть покрутил.  Не об этом я, а о том о чем писал 5 лет назад. Вопрос-то упрощенно выглядит так -  кто воспользуется информацией БАК и кому какой вид информации от БАК нужен и нужна ли она вообще. И не с точки зрения теории - в теории мы уже при коммунизме должны жить, а с практической точки зрения. Последний пример. Вот все знают, что повышенный шум от машин и механизмов плохо действует на уши человека. А много Вы видели русских людей в защитных наушниках, которые им положены по теории?! Вот так у нас в СССР было и с БСР.

----------


## Привод

> Вопрос-то упрощенно выглядит так -  кто воспользуется информацией БАК и кому какой вид информации от БАК нужен и нужна ли она вообще. И не с точки зрения теории - в теории мы уже при коммунизме должны жить, а с практической точки зрения.


Здесь сложно сказать однозначно. Если рассматривать разведку, как вид боевого обеспечения, то в сухопутных войсках это разведка (разведывательные подразделения) мотострелковых полков, бригад и дивизий. Ниже полков, в батальонах, разведывательных подразделений нет. По крайней мере, в недавнем обозримом прошлом. Если только Табуреткин не ввел. В полку это разведывательная рота, в бригаде тоже. Это войсковая разведка, главная задача которой добыть языка из первой траншеи противника, работать в тактическом тылу врага. Носить с собой в тылах какие-либо технические средства разведки мне представляется затруднительным, беспилотников в тылах однозначно не должно быть - незачем их туда таскать. В бригаде точно так же. Она от полка отличается не очень сильно: усилена вторым артиллерийским дивизионом и имеет на 1 мотострелковый батальон больше, чем полк, есть и другие незначительные отличия, в частности рота РЭБ в бригаде со своими средствами радиоразведки. Востребованы ли в полку и бригаде беспилотники? Безусловно. Начальнику разведки полка и бригады, штабам полков и бригады требуется знать всё о противостоящей группировке противника в тактических тылах на участке полка и бригады, и беспилотники им только помогут. Поэтому беспилотники безусловно смогут дополнить информацию, добываемую разведчиками полковых и бригадных разведрот. Как это будет выглядеть по штатам полка и бригады - другой вопрос. Не думаю, что это сильно усложнит или снизит возможности полка и бригады по совершению маршей с еще одним подразделением - беспилотников. В структуре дивизий СА, в комплекте частей дивизии был отдельный разведывательный батальон. Четвертая рота батальона - рота радио, радиотехнической разведки. Это первый уровень войсковой разведки, имевшей технические средства разведки. На уровне общевойсковой армии уже совершенно другие разведывательные подразделения и части, например отдельная армейская рота СпН и отдельный армейский радиотехнический полк Осназ. Куда именно включать беспилотники и стоит ли вообще создавать отдельные подразделения беспилотников в штатах подразделений и частей войсковой разведки - это не комбат решает. Всегда прежде чем включить новое подразделение в штат любой части, проходит несколько этапов. Это новое подразделение необходимо "обкатать" на учениях, выявить все возможные недостатки, и только после этого включить в штат. Для примера, дивизионную отдельную роту РЭБ "обкатывали несколько лет, примерно с 1987 по 1989 год, на дивизионных, армейских учениях и учениях высших уровней: окружных, многостепенных и учениях с участием нескольких округов и флотов. И только потом включили в комплект частей дивизии, как отдельную часть.

----------


## Привод

*U-N-C-L-E-BU*, сейчас тем более сложно точно определить звено разведки, т.к. в последние годы воюют батальонными тактическими группами, без тылов и подразделений обеспечения. Т.е. "чистой" пехотой, десантниками, танкистами. Организационно такие группы все равно стоят в штатах бригад и дивизий, просто воюют в отрыве от т. наз "обозных колонн" - тылов бригад и дивизий. К слову, полк - основная тактическая единица сухопутных войск, полк может воевать самостоятельно, в отрыве от дивизий, т.к. имеет всё своё, включая свои тылы. Например воевать в т. наз. "полосе обеспечения" и даже в тылах и на коммуникациях противника. Всё в отрыве от основных сил дивизии. Бригада, как писал, не сильно от полка отличается. В связи с реформированием Табуреткина, многие дивизии переформированы в бригады. Остались дивизии только в составе ВДВ. Сейчас новое веяние: Таманскую и Кантемировскую бригады снова переформировывают в дивизии. Соответственно и штаты разведывательных подразделений будут меняться, т.к. дивизия имеет большие отличия от бригады. Если грубо, то в открытых источниках пишут, что две бригады равняются одной дивизии. Я бы сказал по другому - три бригады. По головам считать бригаду и дивизию сейчас не буду, отмечу только что в период СССР дивизия включала в свой состав ок. 15-ти частей: несколько полков и отдельных батальонов (дивизионов) и отдельных рот. Это всё отдельные части со своим номером, печатью, штабом и знаменем. Остановлюсь только на полках мсд: 3 мотострелковых, 1 танковый, 1 артиллерийский, 1 зенитно-ракетный. Поэтому и определиться в какое именно разведывательное подразделение полка, дивизии включать беспилотники пока сложно. Тоже самое с армейским и фронтовым комплектом войск и их частями разведки. Т.к. нынешние военные округа ВС России отличаются от военных округов и групп войск периода СССР с фронтовым и армейским управлением своих штабов и комплектом войск общевойсковой Армии и Фронта.

----------


## U-N-C-L-E-BU

Вот-вот об этом и говорю. Как можно закупать какие-то БСР, если непонятно какие и кому с какими ТТХ они нужны!? Это получается - Пойди туда, не знаю куда - найди то , не знаю что!

----------


## An-Z

Коллеги, если можете объяснить каким боком ваши обличительные посты (с 21 начиная) относятся к теме ветки, то они получат право на существование...

----------


## FLOGGER

> ваши обличительные посты (с 21 начиная)


А вообще-то интересно. :Rolleyes:  Может, пусть продолжат где-нибудь? У нас там есть затухшая ветка про граждан и гос-во... Если, конечно, захотят.

----------


## An-Z

Благодарю за подсказку,  продолжение тут

----------


## Привод

По российским беспилотникам из интернета, информация 8.10.2013 г.:
ВИФ2 NE



> Дата  08.10.2013 15:11:32  Найти в дереве  
> Рубрики  Армия; ВВС;  Версия для печати 
> зоопарк перспективных российских военных БПЛА
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> на основе открытой информации и в первую очередь публикаций ув.Алины Черноивановой из ИТАР-ТАСС составил вот такой перечень НИОКР российских военных БПЛА на настоящий момент
> 
> 
>  аббревиатура комплекса-название НИР/ОКР - разработчик - примечания и глубина действия 
> ...

----------


## ПОМОР

Беларусь

----------


## ПОМОР

БПЛА Беларуси

----------

